# white bass(jesse jones park)



## Keylargohouston (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone witnessed if they were running,if so how did they do?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Its on.. small males on beetle spins & bigger femals on mimmows soak'd on a bar
from fri-mon we did well..


----------



## Keylargohouston (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks alot,going down there this weekend to try it!


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Going today (Friday). Got minnows from Gander Mtn.


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

We're gonna head up to JJ Saturday morning; any bait shops nearby (minnows) other than Gander Mtn.? Like the store, but they only open at 10am....Thanks!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

OT's http://www.otsbait.com/1010424.html

Ot's Bait & Tackle 
14330 Old Humble Rd 
HUMBLE, TX 77396 
Tel: (281) 441-2592


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

theres a bait shop on the feeder of 45 just a 1/2 a block N of 2920..
I stop there often


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome, thanks! We'll stop by there on the way up.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Went today around noon, fished until 4:00. Water is still a bit dirty. I caught two White. another party of two men caught and kept some Yellow & very small White Bass. The HPD lake patrol came and checked fishing license's only.......


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

walked down to the creek with my brother after work, caught some whites and crappies, couple of other guys had stringer fulls


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

nice report and pics


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

A taley for the past week on Lk Houston since this past sunday w/ 6 poeple:
Sunday-25
Monday-0
Tuesday-119
Wesday-129
Thrusday-140
Friday-96

I think that the first run may be over with. IT has slowed way down!! 
At one point we were able to just dangle a a road runner w/ six feet of line and catch them whites.:biggrin:


----------



## Keylargohouston (Jun 6, 2009)

*jesse jones park*

went to give it a try,didnt do to good,seems like a few otheres got into them pretty good though.


----------



## ant (Jan 25, 2010)

Waded the park Sunday and we ended up with 2 limits.


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

ant,
What were yall using for bait? I live about 7 minutes from there and will probably go this weekend. Were yall fishing the left side of the park (by the huge sand beach) or the right side (where the standing area is more limited)? Thanks for any info!


----------



## ant (Jan 25, 2010)

I used white 1/16th oz roadrunners with 2" white powerbait. I started at the beach on the left side. I'll be going Saturday and/or Sunday depending on the rain we get this week.


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Well give me a call saturday night if you're going on Sunday. 832-741-3033. Sunday's my day to fish but dont know if I'm going to JJ Park or below the dam. I'll base that on your call.


----------

